# 2 Years of Eric Noah + 8 Years of Morrus = 10 years of EN World!



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey!  A few months ago I pointed out that our community was reaching a major milestone. And then, uh, I completely forgot to follow up.  Oopsie!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/255189-10-years-enw.html

Ten years ago this month, I started the Eric Noah's Unofficial D&D Third Edition News website and began gathering clues and tidbits about the then-upcoming new edition of D&D.  Six months in, I opened our first forums and the community that had rubbed shoulders on WotC's newsgroups and via e-mail finally had a place to get to know each other.  Two years after I started, I passed the torch and the forum community over to Russ and his EN World, a site he developed first for creating a campaign setting and for hosting reviews of d20 system products (and running a chatroom based fan award ceremony called The ENnies).  

Now, here we are, a decade later, a whole edition of D&D later.  A lot has changed.  There were times when I thought the end had come.  There was a time when Russ hit financial times so tough he would have shut the doors - but you folks donated something close to $20,000 over the course of a few weeks to keep this place alive.  There were also times when I thought the community's reaction to a new edition would create a rift in the community so deep it would never be whole again.  

It is so gratifying to see this place - still here, still growing and thriving, with so many folks who were around right from the start still leading by example and showing everyone what Grandma's Rule is about.  Thank you, Russ, for taking what I started to a whole new level and doing it so well for so long.  And thank you, everyone, for being part of this community.


----------



## Jack99 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you for starting (and Morrus for continuing) the best D&D community in cyberspace.

Cheers


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2009)

Hooray! 

And not to forget: Thanks to you, Eric, for starting it! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## SkidAce (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you very much.  Having been along for the ride, I can say that this site in its incarnations has become a central point for my staying in touch with the DnD community.


----------



## lutecius (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Eric, Morrus and mods for starting this and keeping it afloat.


----------



## Mort_Q (Aug 23, 2009)

Jack99 said:


> Thank you for starting (and Morrus for continuing) the best D&D community in cyberspace.




Hear hear!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2009)

That's amazing!  It doesn't feel like 10 years at all.  I'm a whole decade older than I was when I first stumbled across Eric's site!

It's been a blast, though.  It's had its ups and downs; there have been times when I've felt it's not worth it, and other times when I've realised just why it really _is_ worth is.  I've made dozens of friends (although I don't get to see them nearly as often as I'd like).  And, I'm pleased to report, I've been playing D&D every week for the whole of that time (and many years before it).

We should certainly mark the event somehow.  A brand new logo which mentions the 10 years would be cool, I think!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 23, 2009)

*Ten Years Ago*

Good days!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2009)

Morrus said:


> We should certainly mark the event somehow.  A brand new logo which mentions the 10 years would be cool, I think!




"Ten Years of Hot Italian Beef"?


----------



## Baumi (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratualtions and thx for all the work!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Aug 23, 2009)

Woohooo! 

Thanks Eric, for starting this, and Morrus, for keeping it alive. 

And thanks to the community for producing awesome stuff to make the games better and more enjoyable. I've learned a lot here.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2009)

You know, I hesitate to call out just one more community member (because there are so many who play such a big role here) but ... Piratecat has been around since the beginning and has been such an integral part of the tone here, and the Story Hour forum, and moderating and stuff ... a big thank you to Piratecat as well!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2009)

And speaking of moderating ... a huge thank you to all of our moderators, past and present.  If you are currently serving, or are a Moderatus Alumnus, please report in so we can hurl things at you give you the recognition you deserve!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, it has been quitea long time and the site just keeps getting better.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> "Ten Years of Hot Italian Beef"?




Man, I wish I still had that photo.  Or the one with you as Col. Playdough's baby.

I do have the song about you, but for some reason I can't attach it.

This site, and Morrus's other one will always have a special place in my heart.  So much has happended to the world and to me in the last decade, and this community is tied up in all of it for me.  We've celebrated births and weddings (including mine and d20Dwarf's), mourned the passing of members, and watched in horror as Chairman Kaga narrated what he was seeing on that dark day in September of 2001.  

Many of the relationships that started on this board have grown into real world friendships.  Many of us get together each year at GenCon, and at game days around the country.  I've seen people announce that they were moving to a new town and have offers of assistance, gaming groups and friendship pop up all over the place.  The internet is an amazing thing.  Who among us would ever have thought 10 years ago that we'd turn into a real, extended family?  Because that's exactly what's happened.

And finally, though I mentioned it briefly up above, I have to thank Eric and Morrus for making possible the best thing that has ever happened to me.  My husband and I met here, at Eric's site, years ago.  We became acquaintances, then GenCon breakfast buddies, and finally, years later, we fell in love and got married.  Pretty amazing, eh?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> Man, I wish I still had that photo. Or the one with you as Col. Playdough's baby.
> 
> I do have the song about you, but for some reason I can't attach it.




What format is it in?  I might be able to fix that.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2009)

Your wish is my command.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 23, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> Ten years ago this month, I started the Eric Noah's Unofficial D&D Third Edition News website and began gathering clues and tidbits about the then-upcoming new edition of D&D.




I just realized...  My daughter is almost as old as EN World.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2009)

morrus said:


> what format is it in?  I might be able to fix that.




mp3.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 23, 2009)

Woo hoo! 

Congratulations everyone, and THANK YOU Eric and Morrus!


----------



## Dragonblade (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Eric and Morrus!

I was one of those posters from years ago when I was searching the web for D&D news and came across Eric Noah's site. And here I am ten years later. I used to lurk and then started posting later (under a different name back then).

I've made many real world friends as a direct result of EN World. Most of whom I still game with weekly even today.

Here is to ten more years!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> mp3.




OK, I just added mp3 to the allowed list.  Try now!


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes, thank you all very much for your work on this site.  I don't post much if it isn't a play-by-post game, but I do love the site.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, great thanks for the forum. I don't know how much time I have lost spent playing some PbP on this website... I think just my post count gives a good idea, as at least 95% of them are in the PbPs sections


----------



## possum (Aug 23, 2009)

Velmont said:


> Yeah, great thanks for the forum. I don't know how much time I have lost spent playing some PbP on this website... I think just my post count gives a good idea, as at least 95% of them are in the PbPs sections




Heh, same here.


----------



## Kaladhan (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for those 10 years!


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 23, 2009)

Where does the time go? It's hard to believe I've been coming to this website for ten years now (though it took me a few years to decide to join the forums). Still, I come here more often than any other website, and I can't imagine the internet without this place.

Here's looking at another great decade of EN World!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 23, 2009)

I have fallen for the EN World Jedi Mind Trick.

I heart this place and I heart you dudes. 

YAY!


----------



## Wombat (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, what a long, strange ... and wonderful ... trip it has been.  

Thanks to Eric, Morrus, all the moderators, and the wide community of very cool people who make up ENWorld.  You are part of my daily ritual.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for all of their hard work, dedication, blood, sweat, tears, rules lawyering, laughter, games, and everything else. I've "only" been a member of this site for 6 years, but it's changed my life. Here's to 10 more years and then some!


----------



## RichGreen (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! 10 years! Congratulations and thanks!


Richard


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2009)

*Eric Noah is my Half-Fiend Love-Child*

Eric Noah IS my half-fiend love child!

Thank you for both starting this community, and continuing to be involved in it. You are one of the coolest people I know, and that's including some very cool people.


----------



## Henrix (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, has it been so long? I haven't been here all the time, didn't find it until early 2000.

But a heartfelt thanks to you guys! Eric, Morrus, P-Cat & all the other mods and people behind the scenes.


And, also, all the members who make this site great!


----------



## doctorhook (Aug 23, 2009)

More like "2 Years of Eric Noah *VS*. 8 Years of Morrus"! Fight!

Seriously though, I've only been into D&D for 10 years, but I remember looking on the internet for info about 3E, and this is where it was! (In fact, IIRC, Eric Noah's site was the only one worth visiting as far as 3E info went -- I remember there not being any serious competition.)

Anyway, 10 years! Cool! This is where my fandom was born.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2009)

Henry said:


> Eric Noah IS my half-fiend love child!
> 
> Thank you for both starting this community, and continuing to be involved in it. You are one of the coolest people I know, and that's including some very cool people.




Right back atcha!  Henry's one of the shining stars from the early days of the site.  "C'mon August!" was his warcry.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy crap I can't believe its been 10 years.

Lurking forever then finally registering...damn. Eric, Morrus, and all the Admins: You guys are amazing. Great job keeping this place alive and a great place to keep coming back to.

...now I'm going to try to forget that I was barely 13 when I first stumbled upon this site...


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2009)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> ...now I'm going to try to forget that I was barely 13 when I first stumbled upon this site...




Oh man, for some reason that just makes me giggle!


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 23, 2009)

doctorhook said:


> More like "2 Years of Eric Noah *VS*. 8 Years of Morrus"! Fight!




The original, old school EN World edition wars!


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 23, 2009)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> ...now I'm going to try to forget that I was barely 13 when I first stumbled upon this site...




And I'm going to try and forget I was old enough to be your father back then as well as now...


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 23, 2009)

jaerdaph said:


> The original, old school EN World edition wars!




I was too Narrativist/Serious Gamer/Railroady and Russ was too Gamist/Hardcore Gamer/Sandboxy.  Plus other lingo!


----------



## Vicar In A Tutu (Aug 23, 2009)

Long live EN World!


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 23, 2009)

Henry said:


> Eric Noah IS my half-fiend love child!
> 
> Thank you for both starting this community, and continuing to be involved in it. You are one of the coolest people I know, and that's including some very cool people.




Well, I guess I don't have to upload that file, since Henry took care of it first!


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 23, 2009)

Man, what ever happened to Ron "Ettin"/"Chronosome" Amorim, I wonder? (I also wonder if I got his name right...probably not. ).


----------



## Mark (Aug 23, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> Moderatus Alumnus





I guess I came on board as a moderator during the transition, knowing it would be for only a short, uneventful period since I planned to step down in a month or so (feeling that getting into ePublishing would present a conflict of interest).  That was August 2001, then I released my first free product Sunday, September 9th and figured I would step down later in the week.  It took a little longer to extract myself.  Those were certainly interesting times.


----------



## AllisterH (Aug 23, 2009)

HOLY CRAP

Has it really been 10 years Eric?

Oh my god....I feel old now.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 23, 2009)

Think of it this way - this place has been part of my life for over a quarter of my lifespan. Being here meant that my interest in D&D went from being something I had no one to share with, to being part of a big community of creative, smart, interesting people. I'm glad to call my fellow mods "friend." I'm glad to do my small part as a mod, and look forward to being here for many years to come.


----------



## Mark (Aug 23, 2009)

The Adventures of Lil Gygax was one of my favorite webisodes.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Aug 23, 2009)

"Happy Birthday to us!
Happy Birthday to us!
A big thank you to Eric
And another to Russ!"

I came across the site whilst at university, and immediately enjoyed following all the 3e news as it came in. At some point I registered and started posting, and in late 2001 to early 2002 the Hivemind threads in Meta did a lot to get me through a bad period of my life. My thanks to all those who posted around that time, particularly Crothian - the rest know who they are. 

This site, for me, is my favourite place on the net. I've posted several Story Hours, argued rules, learnt an AMAZING amount about DMing, and even managed to meet Russ a few times.

My aim, now I'm in another difficult period in my life, is to save up, get to GenCon Indy 2010, and finally give a few more people a hearty hug for all the fun I've had here!

Matt (formerly Tallarn)

PS: Please, everyone, take a moment to listen to that music track. I'm now trying to work out how to fit it in my campaign...


----------



## fenzer (Aug 23, 2009)

Did those 10 years go by fast for anyone else?  Holy cow.  It was this site where I first heard of a 3rd edition of D&D.  I stumbled upon it quite by accident.  The best mistake I ever made.   

Thanks you Eric, Morris for all your blood, sweat, and tears.  I am very thankful you both stuck with it.  Happy 10th Anniversary!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats to the ENWorld team!


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats, good job, and thanks guys!  After my Google homepage, this is the site I've visited most since I climbed on teh interwebz so long ago.

10 years...oy, I'm feeling...seasoned.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 23, 2009)

I haven't even been visiting this site for half that long, but for the time that I have (and, no doubt, more), it's been a noteworthy centre for discussion and a great resource, for so many gamers.

Thanks to Eric Noah and Morrus, for starting it up, and keeping it going. Long may it continue.

Cheers.


----------



## General Lopez (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats EnWorld crew and good job on a wonderful site! WOW, I cannot believe I have been coming to this site for 10 years. I guess the next 10 I will work on posting a little more.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Aug 23, 2009)

Strange days. EN World taught me how to use a forum. I wasn't sure what the things were prior to clicking to see what was behind Eric's front page.


----------



## RefinedBean (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats, guys.  May the next ten years go even better!


----------



## Panthanas (Aug 24, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you as well!  I visited the site looking for info in 3rd too.  After I lurked quite a bit (still do if you look at my massive post count  ).

I usually visit here everyday, with some exceptions, but I truly enjoy the place.

So, once again, thank you, to Eric, Morrus, P-Cat, and everyone else who makes this place happen!


----------



## KB9JMQ (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, I've been lurking for 10 years?
Cool.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 24, 2009)

jaerdaph said:


> The original, old school EN World edition wars!




OD&D(1974) is the only true game. All the other editions are just poor imitations of the real thing. 


i swear it was only yesterday i was sending people over here from Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page


----------



## Lord Xtheth (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the site, I apreciate it alot!


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 24, 2009)

Eric, I once had to write a paper about a personal hero of mine for a scholarship. I wrote about you.

Russ, it's been an honor to be your friend and business associate. Did we ever get a chance to game together?

Everyone who's made this place a home, I feel lucky to have been here with you for so long, and to see so many of the same faces for years and years. A lot of my life is tied up in EN World, and I'm really really thankful for it.

And Piratecat _still_ hasn't finished his storyhour! Man's worse than George R. R. Martin.


----------



## ashockney (Aug 24, 2009)

*Thank you, my friends*

Here's to the four dimensions of ENWorld (with apologies to original author)

Here's to the four dimensions of ENWorld
       Swearing, Lying, Stealing and Drinking.
When, you swear, swear by your edition; 
        When you lie, lie about min/maxing;
When you steal, steal a plot from the Story Hour; 
        And when you drink, drink with me.

Cheers to Eric, Morrus, Piratecat, and many, many more!


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Aug 24, 2009)

I just came here little less than two years ago, looking for info on the then-upcoming D&D 4th edition... And I really feel more at home here than on any other gaming site.

Thank you very much to everyone here for such a great site


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 24, 2009)

I like this place! I think I'll stick around for a little while.


----------



## Oni (Aug 24, 2009)

Geez it doesn't seem that long.  

This is the only site on the internet that I've visited with any kind of regularity over the whole of the past decade.  

You must have done something right.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Aug 24, 2009)

I still love this site, warts and all.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 24, 2009)

Great job one and all. Its been a long ride on the D&D express... lots of unexpected stops and starts along the way, but one helluva ride.

Peace and Prosperity to you @ ENWorld and us all for the next 10 years and those beyond.....

Chaz


----------



## Kaladhan (Aug 24, 2009)

I say we all invite ourselves to PirateCat's house to celebrate this!

yarrr!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 24, 2009)

Kaladhan said:


> I say we all invite ourselves to PirateCat's house to celebrate this!
> 
> yarrr!



We did that yesterday! Where the heck were you, mister "I live in another country"?


----------



## JoeBlank (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats, and thanks, to Eric, Morrus and everyone who has contributed to making this place (and CM) so great! Thanks to you I can honestly say that I've spent more time over the past 10 years reading and posting on gaming messageboards than I have actually gaming!


----------



## Ycore Rixle (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone in the community for making the place so great, but special thanks to Eric and Morrus. I've been here all ten years and hope it never goes away.


----------



## Old One (Aug 24, 2009)

Just thinking a bit about all the life changes during that time frame (joined up in the fall of 1999)...

1) Marriage
2) 2 kids
3) Moved from NC to MD
4) Bought and sold 2 houses
5) Played a very successful 3-year 3E game (been in a virtually non-gaming slump for the past couple of years)
6) Started 2 new business
7) Went from late 30s to late 40s

Wow...

Big thanks to Eric for cranking it up, to Morrus for keeping it running, for the generous folks that have opened their wallets several times to keep everything afloat, to the Mods  that keep it Grandma friendly and to all the folks I have met - either in person or digitally - over the last decade.

~ OO


----------



## freyar (Aug 24, 2009)

Reading this thread makes me feel happy just to be able to hang out around here. 

Anyway, thanks to everyone involved for starting and running this site.  I don't actually game a whole lot, so I can say for sure that EN World is what keeps me involved in the hobby, and I think the mods and admins have really done a great job in developing an intelligent and polite community here.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, 10 years.  From my count I've been lurking since 2002 sometime.  I used to spend hours just reading through various forums threads.  It took me until the middle of August 2003 before I signed up to be a member.  Since then though I feel like I've been a bit of a regular.  Even to this day, even if I don't post as much as a couple of years ago, EN World is still one of the first sites I visit when I surf the net.

Thank you to Eric for creating EN World and Morrus for continuing to make it such a great place to come back to.  To all the mods and all the other posters, thanks for making EN World an awesome community.

Here's to another 10 years (and more)! 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## coyote6 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ten years? Dang. That's like an eon in Internet time, isn't it?

Thanks to Messrs. Noah & Morrissey, and P-cat and all the other admins & mods. Here's to ten more years!


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Aug 24, 2009)

well I lurked for a few years here, then loged in, and I have to say this is now one of my fav sites on the web.

   I wasn't here for the 3e switch, but when the 4e stuff started comeing out we had better lists of info and links then even WotC did...

 so here is to 10 more years...and at least 1 more edtion


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 24, 2009)

It was during my time working at an ISP in Boise, Idaho that I first started lurking around the site. Of course that was due to my running one of the playtest groups for 3e, which lead to other playtests for WotC, but it was the 3e one, as well as the site, that lead to some awesome opportunities for myself.

If I remember rightly, it was here that I saw word of the Open Call from Sword & Sorcery Studios, for Relics & Rituals, which is where my first published credit appears. It was also here that I saw the Open Call from Bastion Press for Critical Hits: Torn Asunder and saw the chance to do a PDF product for Ronin Arts, too. Pretty cool place and I've only touched on the professional ways it's changed my gaming life, I've not even talked about the Play by Post forums.

Happy Birthday, EN World!


----------



## Rel (Aug 24, 2009)

I guess I found this place in January of 2000.  I got the 3e books for Christmas and had a rules question ("Was it a free action to reload a bow?").  Everybody was so nice that I stayed on and I've loved this place ever since.

To say that ENWorld has changed my life would be an understatement.  It's one of the first places I go each morning while drinking my coffee.  It's (obviously) one of the last places I go at night before I head to bed.  Three times a year I organize the NC Game Days.  Our next one, in October, will be the twentieth one.  That's just amazing.

But it is no less amazing than the friends that I've made here.  Through the NC Game Days and GenCon I have become friends with people I'd never have known had it not been for ENWorld.  Just tonight I arrived home from a trip where I got to see at least three other members of the site.  And a bit over a month ago my whole family did an 11 day road trip up the east coast to DC, New York and Boston.  Who did we stay with and visit?  You guessed it, it was all ENWorlders.

To the members here, you have provided me with countless hours of entertainment and information.  You've made my games better and I hope that I've returned the favor once in a while.  Thanks for being the lifeblood of the site.

And to my fellow moderators, you are all exemplary people whom I'm happy to call friends.  All of you do a thankless job and you certainly do it better than me most of the time.  Even Piratecat who somehow finds time to be a great admin despite the fact that he's so busy texting me about boobs. 

Eric, you started an amazing thing and you should be very proud.  One of my few regrets associated with ENWorld is never having met you in person.  One of these days, mister...


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, dragons do not seem to advance an age category upon reaching ten year of age.

*sigh* 

The opportunities missed; for really bad jokes.


----------



## darjr (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow... I really feel newbie.

thanks!

And Congrats.


----------



## Henrix (Aug 24, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> I like this place! I think I'll stick around for a little while.




Good!


----------



## Talath (Aug 24, 2009)

I was in high school when I stumbled upon Eric Noah's page. Of course, the difference between then and now is when I have the urge to say something online that can be construed as flame worthy, I shut my mouth and say nothing.

I don't think I said it enough, but Russ, thank you for hosting Malls & Morons on EN World for so many years. Thank you thank you thank you.

And to everyone else for putting up with my unsociable behaviour. 

And to Eric for not suing me for making an NPC based on him and using his name as open gaming content. 

And to Gary, who will always be a god, and for which in my heart shall always burn the flame of straight-man-love-admiration for all of eternity, or until I die, whichever comes first.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 24, 2009)

Raise my cup to the ten years and for ten more!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats on Ten wonderful fun filled years! I've played more great games and even better, made more new friends then i care to count. I hope we all have many, many, more great years!

Here's to EN WORLD!!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, a lot of folks from the crack of dawn here still - that's great!  And a special thanks again to Rel, Henry, Mark, Eridanis and all of the moderators past and present.


----------



## JeffB (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup I remember the pre-3E days when all the "leaks" came out. Great fun. As was all the new 3PP starting up and announcing product.  I distinctly remember the combat example Eric had put up for some reason.

Though ultimately I did not like the 3.x game in the least , those were exciting times for D&D and it's fans.

Congrats to Eric, Morrus, and  ENWORLD


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> We did that yesterday! Where the heck were you, mister "I live in another country"?




I'm going down to Boston next week-end, can you redo that 10th years celebration?


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 24, 2009)

Ten years. Time certainly flies when you have such a great place to spend a lot of it. 

I've been here since pretty close to the beginning, though I've been mostly quietly reading, and I just want to say thank you to everyone that has made the experience so great.

Here's to Eric, Morrus, Piratecat, and the rest of you. And here's to another decade of this awesome community.


----------



## A2Z (Aug 24, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> Wow, a lot of folks from the crack of dawn here still - that's great!  And a special thanks again to Rel, Henry, Mark, Eridanis and all of the moderators past and present.



I don't know about dawn but I'm definitley from the crack. Kind of suits my new lurker personna.


----------



## Henrix (Aug 24, 2009)

JeffB said:


> As was all the new 3PP starting up and announcing product.  I distinctly remember the combat example Eric had put up for some reason.




Oh, yeah, the combat example, how AoO's were supposed to work. There was a lot of really critical advice I got here then. I had forgotten that!

And the first 3pp stuff - Green Ronin's Freeport scenarios! I wouldn't have found all those good bits without


----------



## JDragon (Aug 24, 2009)

Well first a big thanks to Eric, Morrus and all the Mods, past and present.

10 years is not an easy thing to do, it shows the strength and dedication of this community.

As for me, I stumbled the original site with in a few weeks of Eric setting it up. It did take me a while to get over to the message boards but I was here everyday for the news and latest scoop on what 3e would bring.

I don't spend as much time here currently as I have in the past, but ENWorld still holds the #3 spot in my Bookmarks tool bar. 

Hope it still does in another 10 years.

JD


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 24, 2009)

Been lurking here for quite a while, apparently (at least, that's how it started), so Happy Anniversary and Many Happy Returns.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 24, 2009)

< fake grumpy voice >
I remember when this was all flat-file threaded conversations! Get orf my lawn!
</ fake grumpy voice >

It is astonishing to think that the site has been going that long! It has long been one of my favourite places on the internet, and I've had the pleasure of meeting and gaming with some really great people purely as a result of ENworld


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yeah?  Well *I* remember when the site was so slow, it only allowed 300 users online at a time!  And you'd have to wait until someone left, like it was an overcrowded college bar!

(that's actually a true story, though I forget the exact user limit.  It was 250-300, though, I'm pretty sure).


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 24, 2009)

Kamikaze Midget said:


> I have fallen for the EN World Jedi Mind Trick.



"This is the D&D website you are looking for."

Wow, 10 years and I believe I was around for most of them. It's too bad everyone's first signup date is Jan 2002 or later because of ... what was it? I've forgotten. I'll go look....

(I just changed the settings for the general forum to sort by date ascending, from the beginning. There aren't that many folks for 2002 still around based on the user names on that page. Best thread title: "So, gonna buy 'Of Sound Mind'?")

I suppose it was the switch to vBulletin. A lot griping at the time about shorter user names and that the older threads weren't imported. And then they discovered BBCode....


----------



## drothgery (Aug 24, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> Wow, a lot of folks from the crack of dawn here still - that's great!




I didn't find this place immediately, but it was definitely before 3e hit print. I found my first gaming group since college via Gamers Seeking Gamers (I was moving to take a new job, and decided that I was defintely going to find some people to game with when I got there), and have been gaming with those guys almost every week since fall of 2001.

You've done a lot of good work, guys. Keep it up.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, we've moved servers a few times.  My old site was on 3 different domains over those first two years, I think...

Plane Sailing and Kid Charlemagne, thanks for reporting in and for your service to EN World!


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2009)

My first memory of Eric's site was, as has been mentioned already, his explanation of Attacks of Opportunity. For those of you who want to relive it, check this out:

Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition News - AoOs

If you want to just see the website in general, look here: Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition News

Edit: And if you're looking for the infancy of the way we currently view EN World, check this out: Baby ENW


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2009)

reveal said:


> Edit: And if you're looking for the infancy of the way we currently view EN World, check this out: Baby ENW




Wow!  General Discussion with just 2050 threads!  1670 members!

Damn, that brings back memories.

Someone insisted to me a while back that the site hadn't grown, and was still the same size as it was back then...!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 24, 2009)

reveal said:


> My first memory of Eric's site was, as has been mentioned already, his explanation of Attacks of Opportunity. For those of you who want to relive it, check this out:
> 
> Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition News - AoOs




I always really enjoyed putting that kind of thing together. I felt one of my jobs was to not just gather and display the rumors, but put them together and make them fit, organize them and constantly groom them for accuracy, and then teach readers what they could expect to see in the new edition.  Similar idea here with the Combat Examples: Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition News


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 24, 2009)

> Oh yeah? Well I remember when the site was so slow, it only allowed 300 users online at a time! And you'd have to wait until someone left, like it was an overcrowded college bar!




Ha! I remember that! 

Man, good times...


----------



## el-remmen (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey All!

I guess I am still technically a moderator. I mean, I still have my powers and access to the Interdimensional Dork Fortress, uh. . . I mean, the Moderators' Forum  

. . . but I have not been around because of how busy life has been with other things aside from gaming, and even my "Second Son of a Second Son" campaign is on semi-permanent hiatus after a few gaps in our regular playing schedule (and I have a ton of story hour action to write up to ever catch up to our last session, which was played August 2nd).

Anyway, despite my absence from here, ENWorld always feels like home.  I'll never forget when I first discovered the news site and then later the forums, and when I emailed Eric for his permission to quote his site on a gaming 'zine I was printing at the time, as his site actually got me interested in 3E.   He was so friendly and approachable! 

Anyway, congrats to a great community on celebrating its Tenth Anniversary, and I hope to be able to come back and write another message of congratulations when it hits its fifteenth and twentieth!


----------



## avin (Aug 25, 2009)

enworld rocks.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks el-remmen - though I'll always think of you as Nemmerle - or better, Osvaldo...


----------



## AllisterH (Aug 25, 2009)

reveal said:


> My first memory of Eric's site was, as has been mentioned already, his explanation of Attacks of Opportunity. For those of you who want to relive it, check this out:
> 
> Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition News - AoOs
> 
> If you want to just see the website in general, look here: Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition News




Wow, that's so cool..geez, guys, you're making me feel so OLD....checks archive.

Hey, it still has my scoop about the T-shirt.

August 11th(scroll down to the bottom)


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 25, 2009)

Indeed, Allister was one of the very first scoopers - he scooped early and often!


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 25, 2009)

Speaking of scoopers, whatever happened to that Anonymous guy? He provided tons of scoops back in '99 and 2000, but I don't think he ever posted!


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh "he" has posted ... "he" has posted plenty.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 25, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> Oh "he" has posted ... "he" has posted plenty.



Hmmm...mysterious!


----------



## luyun (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for starting and continuing the best D&D community in cyberspace.


----------



## Intrope (Aug 25, 2009)

Ten years? man, does the time fly. I still remember our first look at the Pit Fiend! (Now apparently lost in the mists of time...)



Oh, and Skuuuuuuuuuuuuurge!


----------



## Dragonhelm (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats to everyone at EN World from the Dragonlance Nexus!


----------



## WanderingMonster (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats ENWorld!


----------



## garyh (Aug 25, 2009)

reveal said:


> Edit: And if you're looking for the infancy of the way we currently view EN World, check this out: Baby ENW




Not a single Play By Post forum!  Truly those were primitive days!  

Thanks to everyone involved for a great community.  And the PbP forums in particular have been the source of a of fun over the years at times live groups weren't possible for one reason or another.


----------



## Hussar (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats all.  Excellent and superb work.


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Aug 25, 2009)

As someone who lurked for a couple years prior to joining (and as someone who still mostly lurks), I'd like to congratulate the Powers that Be for running a fantastic ship.

Grats on turning 10.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 25, 2009)

My, it's been a long time. Eric's original site actually got me back to D&D (the red and blue book was long ago) with 3ed. And still (with all campaigns currently in other systems) this is a friendly stop on the weekly treks in cyberspace.

Keep it up for another 10 years!


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 25, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> I was too Narrativist/Serious Gamer/Railroady and Russ was too Gamist/Hardcore Gamer/Sandboxy.  Plus other lingo!




Eh - you're both "too anime plays like a board game" for me.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 25, 2009)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:


> Hmmm...mysterious!




Oh, not so mysterious - I'm sure I've discussed this in the past ... there was no one source of anonymous tips, really.  They came in from a bunch of people and there wasn't really a pattern, other than maybe one guy who did a little more than the others (this guy's forte was correcting my erroneous assumptions or faulty info - never gave away any truly juicy stuff).  

I can only remember two or three cases where any kind of scoop, anonymous or not, got me in any kind of trouble: 

1) The rumor that the setting for the Oriental Adventures rulebook would be L5R's Rokugan.  This came from a genuine anonymous scooper I had never heard of before and never heard from again.  WotC asked me to take that one down and even agreed to grant me some kind of exclusive info/interview if I revealed the scooper's name, but I had already deleted the e-mail and didn't remember.  Plus I pointed out that pulling the story would just make it even more suspicious and call attention to it, so we agreed I would leave it up but not post about that topic any more. 

2) Someone really did break their NDA when they gave me a somewhat juicy and somewhat ranty scoop about the new Forgotten Realms setting rules.  It was the first big scoop on FR and it immediately cast the whole thing in a pretty negative light.  I agreed that I would not post about that from NDA-breaking scoopers any more as I could see the point about not poisoning people on something before it was in a final form. 

3) Skuuuuuurge!  This was a scoop I pulled directly from WotC's Dungeon Magazine web page.  It had some awesome stat blocks for a troll barbarian and a human rogue, stuff we had never seen before.  And then I was asked to take it down, and they took it down from their own site. Apparently someone had posted something they weren't supposed to post.  That was a heartbreaker!

I got lots of NDA-breaking stuff over that first year or so and I often had to decide "oops, this is a little too close to breaking faith with WotC" so I did hold some stuff back.  But I am happy to say that no one ever fed me really significant chunks of the game ahead of time - I was in the dark almost as much as any other fan.  We were all in this together.


----------



## Clefton Twain (Aug 25, 2009)

*Wow*

I lurk a lot, but I'm still here. I can't believe 10 years have gone by! Amazing.

--CT


----------



## qstor (Aug 25, 2009)

I didn't join till 2002. Thanks to Eric and Russ for all their work. One of my favorite things was the 3e conversion archives for all of the 1e and 2e TSR mods. I'm not sure if that's still around.

Oh and the Creature Catalog. Those two are fantastic! 

Mike


----------



## Gentlegamer (Aug 25, 2009)

I remember the Wild West of the old DND email list before Eric Noah opened his site.

Gah! Ten years! Amazing.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 25, 2009)

My God, 10 years...

Wow, Eric, thank you, the only reason I switched from 2e to 3e was reading your previews, 
It seems strange now after all the MMOs but your site was the first place I learned about the concept of an NDA.

I remember Skurge that was awesome.   picking apart that stat block trying to run the numbers backward.... some stuff we were right about, some stuff we were SO wrong!

Morrus, Thank you for taking over and turning this into something that could hold a continued life after the previews season.  

Piratecat, thank you for just being you, Somewhere in the back of my brain Vadania speaks up and thanks you for the Iconics game.

Thank you to everyone in the whole community.

I don't post much, ( 1300 in the last 8 years) and probably far fewer than that on the older boards.  But this place will always be a home to me.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2009)

10 years of EN World!  

Good Times!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey folks!  Check out the:

EN World 10 Year Anniversary Competition & Community Supporter Account Sale!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 26, 2009)

Quite the milestone. That's pretty huge compared to other communities across the net yea?

Bravo!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 27, 2009)

10 years!?

Good lord I'm old 

Well, thanks for everything Eric, my life would be very, very different if you hadn't set up shop here.

I've met some of the best people here that I've ever had the privilege to know.

Strangely, many of us started off as enemies 

Go for 10 more Russ.


----------



## weem (Aug 27, 2009)

Memory Lane time huh?

Let's see - been visiting these forums since the beginning, but didn't create an account for a while (lurking and snagging stuff I needed from time to time). I came here infrequently and was working a lot on my own RPG sites (plus I was intimidated by the number of people who knew WAY more about 3e than I did). Eventually I came out of my shell and decided to start posting when I felt like I had stuff to contribute (and questions I really wanted answers to).

I made a version of the EN World a while back (2001-ish) the same time I made the moon-logo/boat-nav for Pandius (still in use today - maybe they will let me do something new).

Not long later I made a desktop wallpaper for EN World (but I don't think I ever shared or posted it anywhere) which is interesting to look at since it has the navigation in it as it was in 2002...








Anyway, it's been a great 10 - grats EN World


----------



## Maldur (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratz people.

gameing friends are good.


----------



## francisca (Aug 27, 2009)

Teflon Billy said:


> 10 years!?
> 
> Good lord I'm old




I hear you, brother.

Congrats to the whole community for a decade of EN World, but of course, especially to Eric and Russ.  I'm not around much anymore, but appreciate the time I have spent here (well, mostly anyway.....).  I appreciate the stewardship from both of you.  I wish both of you continued success and happiness.

Now if I can just dredge up that "Real life vs. D&D" thread I started a long time ago....


----------



## weem (Aug 27, 2009)

francisca said:


> Now if I can just dredge up that "Real life vs. D&D" thread I started a long time ago....




This one?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/89130-d-d-vs-real-life.html


----------



## francisca (Aug 27, 2009)

weem said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/89130-d-d-vs-real-life.html




That would be it!

Thanks much!


----------



## Gentlegamer (Aug 28, 2009)

Did any threads at the original "Eric Noah's 3e Site" transfer over to EN World? If so, I'd love to revisit those discussions.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow.  Ten years.  That's almost enough to make me come out of retirement long enough to post about it.


----------



## Orius (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow.  I'm also astonished.  I'd viewed the original news page back in 1999 or 2000, I don't remember when exactly, but I was coming here reading up on 3e before it was released.  Didn't even notice the forums at all, just looked for information and then stuff like conversions at first.

  But it looks like I'm one of the relatively early members of the site, though not one of the people who's been here since the beginning of ENWorld itself when Eric's site was transferred over, I still registered in 2002.  Back when ENWorld started, I was discussing D&D on Usenet, then I went over to WotC's boards for a while, then parked here and stayed.

  So I've been annoying people here with my comments for 7 years.  I'm surprised I've lasted this long.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Aug 29, 2009)

*I guess I should get around to purchasing a Commjunity Suppjorter account soon...*

I guess I would be remiss if I didn't show up for this anniversary - even if I am not a member of the first hour!

Congratulations & 'Well Done!' to all the staff & contributors of EN World.


----------



## Steve Jung (Aug 29, 2009)

Many thanks to Eric and Morrus for providing a home for us gamers. Here's to many more years.


----------



## Temprus (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats on the decade plus of D&D News and so much more. Here's to another decade! 

Wow, almost a year since my login too, did not realize I was lurking that much.


----------



## Anand (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm also feeling very old now... Altough I'll feel that again at the next 10 years celebrations! 

I remember visiting Eric Noah's site everyday for scoops on the 3rd edition. Altough I'm not a regular poster, I'm an avid lurker. Congratulations Eric and Morrus, and everyone else that helped. You guys rock.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 2, 2009)

Great to see folks old and new!


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 3, 2009)

*Thank you for ten years*

Thanks to  Eric Noah, Morrus, and everyone past and present who has worked hard to make EN World a thriving online community.

I remember first finding this site, and using the information to convince a skeptical DM and gaming group that it might be worthwhile to check out Third Edition.  It was in no small part of what I found here that caused my old group to make the transition from 2E to 3E.

I remember the excitement over the articles, and the threads.  I remember the play by post games, such as Edena of Neith's Industrial Revolution.  Indeed, my avatar was designed by Creamsteak, a player in the Third IR, who has become an important part of this community.

I also remember the ENNIES at Gen Con, including the year Morrus showed up and took the Hot Italian Beef photo with Morrus.  (I was the fellow passing out the name badges, and a few of the people at the booths thought I knew all the moderators and the admins and asked me to relay messages.)

Many years later, when I left my old group due to dissatisfaction with it, EN World became one of my ways to stay in touch with the gaming community.  I found other groups, and have gamed since then.

At the moment, I am finishing my first full year in Phoenix, Arizona, and have not really gamed much -- except for an occassional D&D Gameday event. However, I am sure that down the road I will look for a group.  Chances are that I will start here, at what has become not just my favorite gaming site on the internet but one of my favorite sites on the internet.

There is a wealth of talented people here -- artists, programmers, and story tellers.  This is a remarkable community.

Community.  Yes, I know that some will say that it is hard to call a website a community -- many of us have never met and likely never will meet.  Yet, we have celebrated milestones -- such as the births of children.  We have mourned many of our own and I remember Angelsboi, Chairman Kaga, and others who are celebrating this anniversary with us in spirit.

Yes, we have debated and argued on many points of gaming and other topics.  We can be an argumentative group, but there is a sense that at the end, most of us will respect and even like one another.

In the past ten years, I have seen many changes -- both in gaming and in my own life.  Here is to the next ten years for EN World!  Good gaming!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2009)

My 10 year of EN World tribute...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...-en-world-original-hand-drawn-kulan-maps.html


----------



## SSquirrel (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow has it really been 10 years already?  I remember finding this site shortly after Eric had started it.  Man I've spent a lot of time here heh.


----------



## CleverNickName (Sep 14, 2009)

I've only been around for the last few years, but this site has been one of my mainstays for gaming resources.  You have a beautiful thing here, guys.


----------



## cptkevin (Sep 22, 2009)

I follow you since the beginning. 
Thak you for the huge support you give to our beloved hobby. 

A gargantuan (like a great wyrm) regards to you and all the community supporters.

Cptkevin


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 23, 2009)

Happy B-day EN World!

Hard to believe this place has been around that long, and that I've been coming here since late 2000.  Everyone I've gamed with since 2000 I've met via EN World.

Harder to believe that it's one of the first places I choose to visit after six months gone from home!  Maybe you can go home again ...


----------

